# Cloverfield Movie Review



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 2, 2008)

All I can really say about this movie is that it was too cool, awesome, one of the best. Although the trailers, posters, and everything else that was mentioned only a couple months before the movie that was actually out, everything about the movie remained in mystery. After the movie was released on January 18th, 2008 it answered a lot of our questions about this mysterious movie. But what not many people understand is the story line, and why did the director, Matt Reeves wanted everybody dead, well....many claim that he wanted to make it look so real, and so in person that there was no other choice but to make everybody die. Probably because the monster was right above them and the U.S troops were shooting at it. Well, I completly agree, but why did he decide to make the camera go for 7 hours straight, and never have the camera never destroyed. Other than that, everything else was just fine, and everything was normal. In other words some parts were taken out because it was unreal, but everything else is just fine.
The story line was based on a single group and their camcorder. Which meant that they never knew where the monster came from, nobody knew it was coming for them. It's awesome how they acted so real and never stopped unlike in every other monster movies where the characters stop for some reason and turn around and scream in the same spot. 
Bottom line, Cloverfield is a awesome movie, everybody else should watch it, and buy the DVD once it's out. 
Being a prankster that I am, I feel like making a spoof about Cloverfield already.


----------



## dicy (Feb 3, 2008)

for those who didnt see it  <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://filmhill.com/watch/11281/Cloverfield-2008.html">http://filmhill.com/watch/11281/Cloverfield-2008.html</a><!-- m -->


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh you Europeans.. I love you all so much.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 3, 2008)

dang, is it the whole movie?! i love you, not in a guy way


----------



## dicy (Feb 4, 2008)

its a site that usualy has whole movies so whould be strange if this one isnt


----------



## Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I liked the movie, though the constant shaking can get on your nerves. I actually felt sick if I watched the screen for too long.


----------

